# Crate at Night - HELP



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

Since bringing Fionn home in June he has always slept in his crate beside my bed without ever a problem. He's always slept through the night. He's now 5 months old and these past two nights have been AWFUL when I put him in his crate. Screaming, yelping, crying.....like crazy. Last night I finally broke down and gave him a kong and he eventually settled and fell asleep. Tonight after 30 mins I couldn't take it so I've put him in his expen. If he has a potty accident, I'll deal with it. So far, he's quiet. 

I have no idea why he all of a sudden hates his crate??? Is 5 months an okay age to let him sleep in his expen? I know you're supposed to wait it out when they cry but it was really unbearable and I'm sure the whole neighbourhood could hear him (summer...windows open). Plus, this has just come so out of the blue and it's not at all like him. 

Is this a sign he's transitioned to the expen overnight and if so is 5 mths an okay age to start? Is there something else I should be doing?

Any advice would be appreciated,
Jan

PS - 10 mins and so far not a peep from him in his expen.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm a little confused why you would use an x-pen at night, but if it is what keeps him comfortable and quite and you have the space for it, GO for it!!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Sleeping*

Hi Jan,

When we brought Keeper home from the breeder, he had been used to sleeping in a crate so that's what we did. He HATED it. We put a 24" x 48" pen up and put him in it at night--end of problem. He adores his pen and believe me it is his. We arrived home from a trip yesterday and the first thing he checked was the condition of his pen and what is in it--too funny.

I don't know if it was the idea of more room or what--but works great. The only reason we don't allow him the run of the bedroom is not wanting to trip over him at night for bathroom runs. We tried our bed but this dog wants all four feet on the floor.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I have the same story as Keepers Mom. Even though the breeder kept him in a crate he HATED it. We put up an expen in a little circle shape, stuck toys and a bed in there, and attached each end to the crate so he could get in it if he wanted to. He rarely did, but the expen worked great. He was very comfy in there until he got older and joined us in the bed. Hope your night was uneventful and that the expen works for you. It did for us.


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks so much for your comments. I'm pleased to say Fionn slept through the night without an accident. I guess he's moved on from his crate to his expen for overnight, which is fine by me. I just found it so odd how suddenly the change came on. For 2 1/2 months he slept in his crate without a problem then all of a sudden - NO WAY! The crate may be put away for good now because he's happy in his expen when I go out or if I need to confine him while I'm home. It was stressful these past two nights not knowing what to do with him. I've never heard him cry like that...poor fella. I'll sleep well tonight.....


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Yeah!*

Jan, I'm so glad it worked. It does seem strange that this was sudden, but who knows. Keeper's crate-hate was from night 1. Originally he didn't want to even be in the pen unless I was in the room, but now he doesn't really care and goes to bed when he wants to. I'm not sure how this would work if the pen was out of the bedroom because he definitely wants to be with us.

Kisses to your little cutie.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

So glad everything worked. It is weird how they just suddenly seem to have strong feelings about things for no reason that you can figure. I'd love to know what goes on in those brains of theirs!


----------



## sandydlc (Aug 8, 2009)

Pooch said:


> Thanks so much for your comments. I'm pleased to say Fionn slept through the night without an accident. I guess he's moved on from his crate to his expen for overnight, which is fine by me. I just found it so odd how suddenly the change came on. For 2 1/2 months he slept in his crate without a problem then all of a sudden - NO WAY! The crate may be put away for good now because he's happy in his expen when I go out or if I need to confine him while I'm home. It was stressful these past two nights not knowing what to do with him. I've never heard him cry like that...poor fella. I'll sleep well tonight.....


I'm sure you've already checked this but have you thoroughly checked the bedding in the crate? Checked the corners for anything smelly?

Lucy has always slept in her crate and one day she flatly refused to go in and I couldn't figure out why. I finally got down on the floor and took out her cushion and the blanket that she's had since she was a puppy and sure enough, in the far back corner of the bedding, she had thrown up just enough that it was a smelly mess that she didn't want to be near. Since it was in the back of the crate, I had no idea and must have slept through her throwing up. I washed the bedding, took the crate apart and cleaned with nature's miracle and sure enough - that night and every night since, she's slept happily in her crate.

Just thought I'd mention my experience since the behavior sounds strangely similar.

Good luck!

Sandy


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I didn't ever keep Ceylon confined to his crate, but, he did great with being confined to the kitchen with his open crate available (which he always loved, and still loves, to sleep in), plus food and water and toys. Sortof the same idea as an expen... Until he was 5 months old, I couldn't get him to sleep in my bed with me for ANYTHING - he MUCH preferred sleeping in his open crate in the kitchen! Now, he wants to sleep with me at nighttime, but during the day, he quite often (but not always) goes and sleeps in his crate.

Bottom line is, I don't think you should be worried. I say, let him sleep in his expen, if that is what he finds comfortable. I would of course leave his crate open to him within the expen, with a comfy blanket underneath and a towel draped over, so that he will always have his own little comfy 'den' to sleep in.


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

Uli didn't have a problem really, only the second night i had her did she start crying, however i stuck a nappy teddy bear in her crate and ignore her. YEs i wore earplugs and by the 4th day everything was well. Seems she was just throwing a tantrum.
The only thing i did find out was bizarre at 5-6 months is that she would not do potty in the right spot, she just would go and pee wherever she liked. She even got on my bed twice and peed there!!! Boy was i mad... and when i picked her up and gave her a lecture she turned to look at me and gave me the "get lost, i do what i want" look. I was like :suspicious: Somehow she was in a rebellious stage.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

I never really wanted to crate Atticus but he loves his crate, he will go sit in front of it and bark if it is closed! If I pick it up to move it to the car or another room he follows it and can't wait to get in it. He loves his xpen too. Now that he is 5 months and has more freedom I have a bed I move around to different rooms he loves that too. I feel pretty lucky he is happy anywhere. When I trust him (pee wise) he will I hope sleep with me. Hummm WHEN will that happen???


----------

